
Using ATA Over Ethernet (AoE) On Debian Lenny (Initiator And Target) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/using-ata-over-ethernet-aoe-on-debian-lenny-initiator-and-target
======
jws
This looks much simpler than the old days, I may use this on some diskless
machiens.

If you use AoE, do remember that anyone on your ethernet can have their way
with your data.

